# How Many Of You Recieved Your Ross Hats?



## new guy (Apr 1, 2005)

how many have recieved them so far and what do you think about them?they should all be sent out within a week.

lets give Andy,Angie,Amanda,Doug a big thank you for their efforts and generosity.


----------



## kg4tyr (Jul 28, 2004)

I haven't gotten mine yet:sad:


----------



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

I guess I missed this one:sad:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

I got mine and the CD today and want to say thank you to you and to Ross! Some nice bulls on there, got me fired up !


----------



## new guy (Apr 1, 2005)

if you havent recieved it yet,it will be real soon.


----------



## kg4tyr (Jul 28, 2004)

Where do they ship from?


----------



## mobowhntr (Jan 29, 2005)

I received mine today. Was really surprised by the DVD. Thank-You Andy, Angie and Doug. And Thank-You New Guy for the offer. Michael


----------



## b0w_sniper (Oct 11, 2004)

I hope I got one coming? :noidea:


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*not yet!!!!*

But I keep checking the mail box for it!:wink:


----------



## new guy (Apr 1, 2005)

kg4tyr said:


> Where do they ship from?


Grandview,MO.


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Haven't got mine yet but I'll thank them in advance.Thanks Ross and Thanks new guy!!!


----------



## Carl (Feb 5, 2003)

*Ross Hat*

I got mine today! 
It is a really cool looking hat! Got a DVD and a catalog as well.
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## kg4tyr (Jul 28, 2004)

new guy said:


> Grandview,MO.


Well maybe tomorrow:tongue:


----------



## Hoytman1 (Dec 12, 2002)

*Got mine*

Received mine today as well, Where is the factory located at? Last I heard it was Kansas, If it is missouri may have to make a change to help the Home state. HM


----------



## new guy (Apr 1, 2005)

kg4tyr said:


> Well maybe tomorrow:tongue:[/QUOTE
> they havent all been shipped yet...their working on it and they will all be shipped shortly....yours might be one of the ones already shipped.


----------



## goldtip45 (Feb 14, 2004)

*hat*

i sure hope i get one in the mail.i love the ccr34.if i get the hat im going to order the tee.


----------



## Bowhuntxx78 (Oct 7, 2003)

I have not received mine yet....can't wait to receive it


----------



## jamestheron (Sep 16, 2004)

got mine very nice w/dvd you guys are awesome thanks :beer:


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

Nothing yet!


----------



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

*Not yet!!*

Haven't received it yet!! sounds cool though!! and thanks in advance to the peoplew at Ross!!!


----------



## Orion6 (Jan 27, 2003)

Haven't received mine but am looking forward to it.


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

Is it too late to get one:wink: 
Danny


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

I receive my hat & dvd in the mail today..........big thanks to everyone at ROSS ARCHERY......:wink: 





Tim


----------



## DJF (Dec 12, 2005)

THANKS!!! It is a cool looking Cap !! I have not got a chance to watch the DVD yet but am really looking forward too watching it. Thanks Again that was really nice of you guys.


----------



## mike (Aug 20, 2002)

got mine today and thank you very much


----------



## thekyarcher (Jul 11, 2005)

*got mine!*

thanks, good looking cap


----------



## scap (Jan 4, 2006)

who gets the hats and why?


----------



## ashx2 (Jun 26, 2005)

Haven't seen mine as of yet, but I'll be patting down the mailman tomorrow and everyday until he gives it up and delivers.

Thanks in advance.

Greg


----------



## the natural (Oct 21, 2005)

*nope*

not yet but looking


----------



## BrowningCJ (Jan 23, 2006)

I haven't seen mine yet. Are they shipped in small enough packages to fit in an apartment mail box or are they shipped in carboard boxes?


----------



## mathews/fish (Jun 19, 2005)

*Ross hat and cd and bow*

J/K I rcvd my hat, and cd yesterday. I pm'd you then. I appreciate them both. Now, when is the bow coming...don't want to miss it.


----------



## hunterdad (Jan 6, 2005)

not yet, maybe soon!


----------



## bro2032 (Dec 20, 2005)

Not yet,but I'm looking forward to it.
THANKS to ROSS ARCHERY


----------



## sharpshooter60 (Feb 10, 2005)

Not Yet


----------



## tj-260 (Sep 28, 2003)

*hat*

not yet


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

Did I miss an offer?
Boo Hoo.........sniff sniff
Rick
maybe someone can PM me with details?????:embara:


----------



## 116Buck (Dec 12, 2004)

Nope


----------



## mo-lungbuster (Dec 7, 2005)

new guy said:


> Grandview,MO.



I havent gotten m hat either. But am looking forward to it. And thanks again. Are the ross bows made in Missouri? Im gonna have to buy one for sure if there made here. i figured i would get mine pretty quick being the same state and i was high on the list. But maybe it will show up today. Thanks again

chad


----------



## house (May 9, 2005)

*Got mine today!*

Received mine this morning. Great looking hat! and thanks for the DVD and catalog. Thanks again for such a great giveaway...


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

Just got mine a few minutes ago. Thats some good looking bows! I got to tell you, my wife, who dosen't usually show any interest in my archery stuff, read the catolog for ten minutes!! I think she wants one! Thanks alot!!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Nothing yet here for me


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

Have not recieveced mine yet, hopefully it comes soon! I am getting anxious!


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*It's here!!!*

I got my package with the hat, catalog and the DVD! Nice looking set up all around !


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

*Just got mine today*

Went to the shop this am to shoot spots and when I got back it was in between my doors. What a nice cap and a video and catalog with it, cool, thanks you so much.


----------



## arrow spitter (Nov 23, 2005)

*its here*

hey got mine today thanks to everyone at ross and new guy nice hat and im gettin ready to watch dvd


----------



## bro2032 (Dec 20, 2005)

Got mine today,as a matter of fact I'm wearing the hat as I type this.Very cool thing for Ross to do.

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

Got mine today. Hat, catalog and the DVD.


----------



## b0w_sniper (Oct 11, 2004)

Got it today, Thanks. I thinks I know what new bow is in my future:eyebrows:


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

Nice hat. 
But I can't say I'll be wearing it outside. The bill is too skinny to block sun and I don't really like shallow hats, not much on the head to hold this billed yamakah on in a slight wind and it's too nice of a hat to lose to the bottom of the river.

Maybe I'll give it to my nephew if I ever see him again, he likes hat designs like this.

Thanks.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Just got mine ! Very nice hat. I will watch the DVD tonight.

Thanks to all involved with the give away.

Do they have a Hunting Staff ? I may be persuaded to try one out.:wink: 

FF


----------



## Ont. BowTech (Dec 27, 2004)

I will be last because I'm in Canada so it will take longer than the rest. Looking forward to it and thanks again.

Grant


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

I have one coming still. How does it ship?


----------



## bowhunter2117 (May 20, 2005)

I just got it today and what a nice hat ! and to top it off they threw in a dvd sir thank you for the hat and dvd mike


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

parkerbows said:


> I have one coming still. How does it ship?


USPS Flat Rate Priority Mail envelope.


----------



## txgolfer45 (Dec 20, 2005)

Got mine today! Thanks Ross Archery! Very cool hat. Will have to check out the catalog and DVD too.  

Scott


----------



## Gritty (Dec 18, 2003)

I didn't get one........Oh........ you got to buy a bow first,,,, silly me.LOL


----------



## new guy (Apr 1, 2005)

Gritty said:


> I didn't get one........Oh........ you got to buy a bow first,,,, silly me.LOL


no....there were 250 free hats and alot of people other than Ross shooters recieved them....


----------



## mbklmann (Jun 12, 2005)

didnt get mine yet....


----------



## tuggersclan (Nov 16, 2003)

got it in the mail today! Only one dealer in our area , nice lookin bows gotta try one out the next time I get to Soda Springs. Havent had a chance to check out the DVD, Thanks Andy.:wink:


----------



## Tommy2993 (Oct 18, 2005)

I got mine today, the hat is great and, the dvd was a real bonus, thanks


----------



## WR (Aug 28, 2002)

Received mine today also New Guy, the cap looks outstanding, really enjoyed the catalog and seeing the ROSS bows, I'll watch the DVD soon......and a mighty big thanks to you,Andy,Angie,Amanda,Doug......Job well done :thumbs_up ...........WR


----------



## archerspro1404 (Feb 15, 2006)

hey i was just wondering how to get a hat and dvd plus the catalog...would someone please pm me with some information


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Aug 28, 2005)

*Not Yet*

I havent seen mine yet either maybe tommorrow since today is a holiday.


Frank


----------



## Chance (Jan 9, 2005)

I did not get one yet.


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*Mine is in.*

Thanks guys, very nice.


----------



## hubby2brat (Mar 2, 2005)

*I got mine today and...*

The DVD is great but the hat has alot of class and style just like my ROSS bow. I must say their dedication to their company and product is truly amazing.


----------



## Tommy Chumley (Apr 9, 2003)

I got mine today, too! Thanks to everyone at Ross! 

My wife sent the following message after seeing the catalog:

*NO MORE BOWS!!!*


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

Recieved mine today, thanks a million!!!


----------



## BBC (Oct 19, 2005)

Mine came today:beer: :beer: The hat is great and the bows look like they are top notch too!A bonus DVD as well! Thanks newguy and everyone at Ross


----------



## TheTone (Oct 7, 2003)

Not yet, but no worries. Shot a 337 again today and will shoot it side by side with a 334 on Friday. Great feeling bow, they are making my new bow choice difficult.


----------



## Orion6 (Jan 27, 2003)

Still nothing. :sad:


----------



## IaJoe (Nov 28, 2003)

Not yet,maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

*Nice hat for sure*

Got mine today.


----------



## ashx2 (Jun 26, 2005)

*Ohhh baby!!*

Mine arrived today!!! This is one really sharp hat and I really like the way it fits.

Thank you so much to the folks at Ross. The dvd is cool as well and the Ross line of bows are really good looking. Looks like I may have to make an addition to my archery collection.

Thanks again!

Greg


----------



## Snuffer (Oct 15, 2002)

*Thanks Much*

Got mine Sat. wore it to league last night and answered alot of questions about Ross bows. Real good promo. Great DVD. Money well spent guys!!
Thanks Again.


----------



## BigPete (Aug 13, 2005)

Received mine - thank you! Problem is that my daughter nabbed it and is calling it hers!


----------



## tuggersclan (Nov 16, 2003)

Man I watched the DVD yesterday and had a hard time getting to sleep, That shot on the utah elk, and the yukon moose, damn! Its a gotta watch for sure.


----------



## Billy Bob (Jul 24, 2004)

Got mine today. Thanks Ross and NewGuy.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Billy Bob said:


> Got mine today. Thanks Ross and NewGuy.


Me too!

Thanks Angie and Andy. I haven't got a chance to watch the DVD yet. The cap is really nice.


----------



## Legacy Hunter (Apr 2, 2005)

Came in the mail today. The hat is sharp and the DVD is awesome. Looking forward to checking out the line of Ross bows.

Big thanks to Andy and Angie


----------



## patriotarcher (Feb 10, 2005)

Got mine today. Great looking hat ! Thanks Andy ! Fixin to watch the dvd right now.


----------



## phendyr (Sep 14, 2005)

yep, got mine the other day, looks great! thanks a bunch!


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Got mine! Very nice hat!! Thanks Ross!


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

*Thanks NewGuy*

Got mine today 

Hood


----------



## bigphil (Oct 11, 2005)

*hat*

got mine today.

Thanks, Big Phil


----------



## the natural (Oct 21, 2005)

*awesome*

got mine today, its awesome. thanx


----------



## illinishooter (Jan 30, 2006)

I got mine today and would just like to say thank you. the dvd was a big suprise. thanks again


----------



## TheTone (Oct 7, 2003)

I spoke too soon on my earlier post. It came today. Thanks alot New Guy and Ross. The DVD is pretty good and has some really nice hunting footage on it. Two really nice elk on it.


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Still nada:sad: maybe I missed the boat.


----------



## KYShooter (Jun 23, 2004)

Got mine today. Very nice hat. Plus a video and brochure. Havent had the chance to watch it yet though. Thanks alot Ross!


----------



## bubba101st (Feb 14, 2006)

I don't know about free hats but I would like to get some info on the ross bows. I saw them on "Ted Nugent's Spirit of the Wild" and wanted to look in to them more. I had a hard time looking for info on them and couldn't find a dealer listing and called all the dealers around Seattle and none of them had any instock. Any sugestions on how to get good info on them?


----------



## new guy (Apr 1, 2005)

www.rossarchery.com

if you need anything else,just send me a pm with your address and i will have Amanda send a catalog to you.


----------



## deermasher (Apr 10, 2003)

got my hat....looks cool....thank you...can't wait till i get time to sit down and watch the video


----------



## Prime_Time (Jan 16, 2006)

*Got mine*

I got the hat and dvd the other day. The hat is really nice and enjoyed the hunts on the dvd...Thank you Ross and New Guy.


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

I got mine, looks good, thanks.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Still waiting on mine Hoping it will be waiting on me when I get home from work. The hat would have been great but a DVD also:banana: :RockOn: :bounce: :rock-on: :whoo: 

Ross is becoming my favorite and I havn't even had a chance to shoot their bows.


----------



## todd_b (Aug 4, 2005)

bubba101st said:


> I don't know about free hats but I would like to get some info on the ross bows. I saw them on "Ted Nugent's Spirit of the Wild" and wanted to look in to them more. I had a hard time looking for info on them and couldn't find a dealer listing and called all the dealers around Seattle and none of them had any instock. Any sugestions on how to get good info on them?


Give them a call see if they can send you a bow to your local dealer 
If you like buy if not send back. They did this for me because there was not a dealer around. But I feel by next year everyone will be selling these bows and they will be the hotest things around.

That said I love Ross and would love a Hat&DVD


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

Just checked today's mail. Still not here!


----------



## Ohioarcher1 (Jun 24, 2002)

Recieved my free hat and DVD in the mail yesterday.

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Nada, Zip, Nothing yet, but waiting patiently.

Automan


----------



## archery1024 (Feb 19, 2006)

*ross hat*

i got my hat on monday


----------



## Bowhuntxx78 (Oct 7, 2003)

Received mine yesterday.... Thank you 

Now if I can just get it off of my sons head......


----------



## hunterdad (Jan 6, 2005)

Nope nothing yet, hopefully still on the way!!


----------



## T-LaBee (Dec 28, 2003)

*Very Nice!*

I got mine today! Can't wait to plug in the video and check it out...

Thanks so much!
Tom


----------



## fishingal (Oct 26, 2005)

Just came in the mail today!!! LOVE IT!!! Rxbowhunter was quite surprised when it came as I got it for him! And thanks for the dvd...didn't know that would be there as well!

Think Ross may need to be my next bow!!! 
Thanks again and great sponsorship!:wink:


----------



## kraiza (Jan 13, 2006)

No hat yet....... I think my # was 168.


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm still waiting also. I think the mail man is getting worried.


----------



## Orion6 (Jan 27, 2003)

Still nothing again today. I was excited about watching the DVD tonight. :sad:


----------



## CLAYMORE 13 (Mar 23, 2005)

NOT YET!:sad:


----------



## tahoe (Mar 15, 2004)

UPS brought my hat and DVD today. Going to watch the DVD as soon as I get off AT. Thanks


----------



## kclarry (Feb 11, 2006)

got mine, thanks alot! i will stop in stop in someday...i am from Odessa, MO


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

Still waiting, hope it comes today, we shoot indoor 3D league tonight, I'll wear the hat there tonight, should generate some questions and good publicity.


----------



## Rich in CO (Jan 27, 2003)

Not yet but maybe in the next day or so.


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

Got mine on Tuesday. Awesome looking hat. Thank you and Ross Archery!


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Still waiting here


----------



## JPG (Feb 3, 2006)

*Got Mine !*

I got mine yesterday (Wednesday 2-22-06). All I can say is, THANKS !!!! It was a very nice gesture, and I really appreciate it. I look forward to checking out a ROSS bow in person.


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

You guys need to post a list with the winner's just like they did on the Carter's AT Poster Squad. 

I wish all contest would begin in hunting area if they are for the "real" hunters on AT. :wink: These wacko's in the general area can't get along.


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

Got mine a few days ago. Great hat and great dvd Thanks


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

I did receive not only the hat, but a DVD, a brochure and a coupon good for one free shot out of a highly polished Ross Bow valid March 19th.:wink: Thanks.


----------



## houndawgg (May 31, 2003)

I got mine this morning (2/23)and by coincidence a second package from Ross with my module for my 37incher. I'm gonna set it up today and get tuned in for gobbler season.
Thanks Ross and a special thanks to Amanda at Ross for customer service "beyond".


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

YES!!!!:banana: 
Wife just called...Got mine today!!!


----------



## 2thepoint (Jul 30, 2004)

*thanks & ttt*

got mine today along with a dvd............a real nice hat!! I think it's a great marketing intro. I'll definitely give ROSS a closer look when I'm shopping for a new bow. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Arrroman (May 11, 2003)

I got my hat and DVD package yesterday.

Neat looking hat! 

Many thanks to Ross Archery! 

Good luck hunting! >>>------------>


----------



## tawlman82 (Sep 13, 2005)

I also recieved mine today. Thanks andy and angie...and newguy!


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

STILL NOT HERE!!!! I'm beginning to have doubts, new guy!


----------



## ArcheryPlus (May 18, 2005)

Just got mine 10 minutes ago!
Thank you very much!!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

To those that havn't got theirs yet. Keep your head up. New Guy pm'd this am and told me that the last shipment went out yesterday. Keep watching your mailbox and hopefully it will be there soon.

Now if only I could leave work early so I can go get mine


----------



## mqxlt (Dec 15, 2004)

*Got It!!*

Thank you! The hat is awesome, and thanks for the DVD too!


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

*Got mine today-Thanks Ross Archery!*

What a nice hat! I will wear it to our indoor 3D shoot tonight. Sure to get some comments. You guys are first class! look forward to watching the DVD this weekend. Hope y'all sell a pile of those bows this year!:wink:


----------



## Denfore (Mar 20, 2005)

*Sweet hat!!!*

An awesome hat, and a DVD to boot!!!

A big THANK YOU to you, New Guy...and of course to all at Ross Archery for their generosity!!

I tried out a Ross last year, and was very impressed; I just may have to consider trying one out for indoor shooting....


----------



## dietz (Aug 14, 2003)

WHAT? Man I missed the boat again:sad:


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Got mine today!!*

:thumbs_up WOW!!! Thanks New Guy and Ross Archery!! Awesome.


----------



## Tom Taker (Dec 25, 2002)

Got mine and wore it to work the other day. Got a few good comments on it and a couple of "I've got another bone you can collect"


----------



## 3dbowhunter (Jun 4, 2003)

thanks newguy got mine today.is ross going to make a longer ata bow like 41"?


----------



## Baker4 (Feb 8, 2006)

Yes, came this morning thanks:wink:


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Got mine today too:wink: The boy loves the hat(lol) and I'm getting ready to watch the video. Thanks New Guy and Andy Ross. We appreciate it and a thumbs up to Ross Archery 

DJ


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Mine just came and is on my head as I write. Awesome hat!! Now, more than ever, my good looks nearly exceed my great intellect and astounding humility. Now I'll have to check out the web site.

Automan


----------



## joek03 (Nov 28, 2005)

Got mine, nice dvd too. Pretty sweet idea. I hope this sells a few bows for them.


----------



## HCA SHOOTER (Jan 31, 2005)

Got mine today,thanks Ross archery and New Guy.Now Im just waiting on my CR334 I have ordered.Cant wait.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

*coooolllll*

first i gotta say , cool hat !!!!!!!!!!!!!! i just got my hat today ,let me tell you this aint some cheapo hat its very well made , thanks alot!!!!!!!!! gonna watch the dvd tonight , thanks again


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

Tom Taker said:


> Got mine and wore it to work the other day. Got a few good comments on it and a couple of "I've got another bone you can collect"


----------



## IaJoe (Nov 28, 2003)

Yes,got mine today.Wife opened the box and claimed the hat,can I get another one?ha.....Thanks Ross Archery!nice!


----------



## Wild Bill 71 (Dec 4, 2004)

Got mine today. Very nice. Thanks alot..

Bill


----------



## BogeyMan (Feb 11, 2004)

Reveived mine today also. Top notch company all the way.


----------



## sddeer (Mar 31, 2003)

mine arrived today,thanks for a great hat!and will enjoy dvd,top notch hat to go along with great bows!


----------



## new guy (Apr 1, 2005)

2 Ultras said:


> STILL NOT HERE!!!! I'm beginning to have doubts, new guy!


patience grasshopper...they have all been sent out.:wink:


----------



## cplusmc (Jan 1, 2006)

Got mine today. Thanks alot.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Aug 28, 2005)

*Got my hat today*

Hey I got home from work and there it was sitting on the table. The hat is very nice. Have'nt had a chance to view my DVD yet but can't wait. I would like to thank Andy,Angie,and NEW GUY for this free gift. 


Frank


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Got mine today also. Thanks to the fine folks at Ross and new guy.And the dvd was a nice added bonus.


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

very nice quality hat. Says something about the company


----------



## camo-timber (Mar 22, 2003)

Got it today thanks new guy and ross!!  ..........camo


----------



## kraiza (Jan 13, 2006)

Got it today. very nice hat and a CD.:tongue: :tongue:


----------



## crow_sniper (Aug 14, 2004)

Got mine today,thanks for the killer hat...


----------



## b_rosext (Dec 31, 2005)

I have not yet received mine. I think i was like the 130 reply.


----------



## bubba101st (Feb 14, 2006)

new guy said:


> www.rossarchery.com
> 
> if you need anything else,just send me a pm with your address and i will have Amanda send a catalog to you.


Thanks new guy and Amanda. I will do some reading. I have heard they are great.


----------



## slayer27 (Dec 26, 2004)

Got mine a few things ago.hat is great.thanks new guy!!


----------



## Boludo (Feb 18, 2003)

*Just got mine!*

Great hat, and I think it is a great marketing idea. I will definately shoot a ross before i buy my next bow. Thanks again Ross!


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Got mine 2 days ago!


----------



## mo-lungbuster (Dec 7, 2005)

Got mine yesterday. And now im gonna have to give ross a real hard look.

chad


----------



## 3D4ever (Sep 23, 2005)

wow cant wait to get mine!!!!!!!!!!! thanks to ross archery in advance.....:tongue: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

*Ross hat*

Got mine yesterday. Nice hat! Havent had a chance to watch DVD yet.


----------



## sobsc (Jan 12, 2006)

nothing showed up and I sure hope it will for my grandson Matt Ross. also looking to see the tape of the new Ross bows for my archery shop. I looked on the Ross site and they sure look like they will sell, good looking bow.

Sweet Old Bill's archery Pro shop
Bill olmesdahl 
box96
south plymouth Ny 13844


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

Several folks including myself have asked How, Why and When. There have been no answers???


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

SwietsRick said:


> Several folks including myself have asked How, Why and When. There have been no answers???


*How*-New Guy had a thread about a week and a half ago offering hats to the first 250 people that asked for them and provided a shipping address.

*Why*- To Promote Ross Archery!

*When*- About 10 days ago

Nice Hat, I'd say the promotion campaign was successful by all of the responses on the two threads. I looked at the Ross bows at the Indy deer and turkey expo, They will sell a bunch of them!


----------



## mnsmokepole (Nov 14, 2005)

*Hat*

I got mine yesterday, Great hat, thanks


----------



## jstpassnthru (Dec 14, 2005)

got my yesterday what a great deal much appreciated


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Mine came too! Great hat! :thumbs_up Thanks!


----------



## beagleboy6 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Nice Hat!!*

My hat and DVD came in the mail yesterday. Great hat. Haven't had the chance to watch the DVD yet.

Thanks,


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Still waiting patiently for mines - GREAT customer service! For both current and potential!!!!


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

It's here!!...and it's cool! Thank you new guy, and Ross Archery. Great way to promote your product. I will wear my hat to the range this afternoon, and watch the DVD tonight. Many thanks again, and good luck to Ross Archery!:thumbs_up


----------



## kg4tyr (Jul 28, 2004)

Got mine today, very nice hat. I glanced at the catalog and started to watch the DVD, but my wife had "better plans". Thanks alot for everything.


----------



## hrchdog (Dec 13, 2004)

Got mine today thanks.


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

got mine today thanks angie and andy.great looking hat the dvd was a nice surprise.definetly will be think about buying a ross when i purchase another bow.


----------



## archer1941 (Nov 24, 2004)

Got Mine Today. Great Hunting Video, Thanks To All At Ross Archery.


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

Just got mine, thanks!


----------



## crarbo1 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Thanks!*

Got mine today too! 

Thanks!


----------



## horstie (Nov 19, 2005)

Found a nice surprise on the doorstep this afternoon. Thanks to New Guy , I have a cool new hat and a new DVD to watch. 

The :beer: is in the ice box and dinner is on the grill.:target: This is a great way to end a tough week

Thanks again :beer:


----------



## Rich in CO (Jan 27, 2003)

Mine arrived yesterday, now I have a Ross hat to go with my CR334. thanks Ross Archery.


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

I got mine! Nice hat and the bows look pretty impressive too! Are they going to be able to attend the BRS shoot this summer and show off their bows? It would be good pub and it's right in their back door.


Thanks!


----------



## Tommy Chumley (Apr 9, 2003)

Important safety note for owners of these great looking hats:

If you are expecting your 15 y/o-semi-adopted-red-headed-step-child of a neighbor to come and get his bow worked on, you might wanna hide yer hat!  Mine seems to have left the building, For Now! It will be returning soon, however!


----------



## WNYBowhunter (Jan 15, 2006)

Got mine, thank you!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## new guy (Apr 1, 2005)

ProtecMan said:


> I got mine! Nice hat and the bows look pretty impressive too! Are they going to be able to attend the BRS shoot this summer and show off their bows? It would be good pub and it's right in their back door.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


im excited about going and i will talk to them to see if they want to go.


----------



## longcut36 (Nov 16, 2005)

*cap*

got mind today .the dvd and catalog was a nice surprise. thanks very much


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

Just finished watching the DVD. An excellent high quality production! A real nice, family oriented theme, with great hunting footage. Especially the moose hunt! A close enough shot that you can hear the moose grunt when he gets hit! 
Great way to launch some publicity for a new company with dedicated and sincere owners! Thanks again Ross and new guy!:thumbs_up Collect dem bones!


----------



## Arrowhunters5 (May 24, 2005)

*Thank You*

I received mine today. Great looking hat, and wow a DVD to boot. I have not watched the DVD yet but I can't wait. Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## Canuck2 (Mar 25, 2003)

I manage to get to the post office about once a week and that was the big event today. My package from Ross was there, and a nice surprise it was! Good quality hat and it looks like an enjoyable DVD accompanying it. Will have a couple of the boys over to watch that. But more importantly, I have have had a good look at the brochure regarding Ross bows. They are a fine looking product and the specs second that notion.

Excellent promo, you folks at Ross bows. I hope they continue to take off and become as much a household word as the long established companies. I'll help on this end by spreading the word and I'll be looking for local pro shops to handle them. Love to try one out.

Thanks for doing this; much appreciated.

****

I just checked for dealers on your home page and see Sportsman's Warehouse in Spokane is a dealer. The next couple of months should see me there and I'll be able to see the equipment first hand.


----------



## acehunter (Jan 16, 2006)

I got my hat and video thank you.


----------



## ssfx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Thank you*

Received it yesterday, thanks again.


----------



## LarryStone (Nov 4, 2003)

Got mine today,,very,very nice...I really like the fit ..

Larry


----------



## bowranger (Feb 9, 2003)

i own more bone now look out deer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chance (Jan 9, 2005)

Yes I received my hat and other info. Thank You NEW GUY. :thumbs_up


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

I had a notice in my mail box yesterday. Got to run down the post office this morning and pick mine up.


----------



## Donhudd (Sep 21, 2002)

I got mine and it si a great looking hat. Thanks ROSS


----------



## smitteken (Jun 23, 2005)

I got mine Thursday. The hat is very nice. The DVD was an unexpected bonus. Thanks to the Ross family.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Mine was on the front steps today when my buddy dropeped me off - we was so jealous....

Thnaks Rosss!


----------



## EX-TPanic (Apr 2, 2005)

Got mine yesterday. Great Hat!!! I'll be watching the DVD later this weekend.


----------



## 3DMan (Mar 23, 2004)

Great hat and an even better DVD. Thank-you


----------



## Jacko (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks guys! Mine arrived yesterday!


----------



## Mark250 (Dec 4, 2003)

Mine came in this week, it is a great looking hat. THANKS:beer:


----------



## b_rosext (Dec 31, 2005)

*Thanks Sweet hat.*

I got mine yesterday. Thanks so much to you, Andy, Angie, and the kids.


----------



## bsand (Jan 12, 2003)

*FREE Ross Hat*

Got mine on the on the 23rd. Well made, quality lid. Thanks


----------



## XX78Dad (Sep 13, 2004)

Today was my day. Going to send the box to my son. I think he will be a future ( June) Ross owner. Maybe someday he will be able to shoot as well as his Dad!! 

Going to ware the one I have, proudly, on Sunday to the Kinsey Show.


----------



## Sfd_324 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Got it yesterday*

Thank-You Andy, Angie and Doug. And Thank-You New Guy for making this happen. :thumbs_up 
It is a very nice lookin hat, & thanks for the DVD & brochure. I am really gonna look at that 331 as soon as i can get up to my dealer (3 hrs away):sad:


----------



## bowjunke (Jul 8, 2004)

got mine.
thank you


----------



## Chad T. (Jan 3, 2006)

got mine on sat. watched the video sat. night and really enjoyed it. thanks a bunch to everyone at ross bows.


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

*Got Mine Sat.*

Great looking hat and the DVD was also great.
Thanks Jeff


----------



## Alaska Gary (Oct 9, 2002)

I did and love it!!!!!


----------



## pinheadg33 (Feb 3, 2006)

I received mine. Great looking hat. I did not even have to adjust it. Spooky. :wink: Thanks. Great video too.


----------



## Orion6 (Jan 27, 2003)

Never have received mine. Maybe I got overlooked. :sad: 

Oh well, I think it's cool that the guys at Ross did that.


----------



## BOW GUY (Feb 13, 2003)

got mine...thanks


----------



## Chance (Jan 9, 2005)

XX78Dad said:


> Today was my day. Going to send the box to my son. I think he will be a future ( June) Ross owner. Maybe someday he will be able to shoot as well as his Dad!!
> 
> Going to ware the one I have, proudly, on Sunday to the Kinsey Show.


Hey if he need some lessons I'll help him out. It will be about one week and he'll be beating Dad pretty bad on the range. :first: :laugh: I do like my hat and Thank You All For Thinking Of Us.


----------



## MdBowDoc (Feb 1, 2005)

I recieved mine.

"Thank You Ross Archery" 

Great looking hat and DVD


----------



## azArcher2 (Sep 20, 2005)

*keep the hat just send me a bow to try out:teeth: j/k*


----------

